# First entry



## Baumer (Jun 17, 2001)

Well, here's my first diary entry here.

Today is early morning workout day, I really don't like working out in the morning, late afternoon is much better.  

Yesterday was kind of a "cheat day" only had 5 meals instead of the usual 6, and dinner was definetely a cheat. 

meal 1:
-protein shake
-stack of pancakes made with ketogenics lo-carb, hi-protein pancake mix with some bannana slices and a few choc. chips I got at the health food store that are non-dairy with no refined sugars thrown in(they're pretty good, and kinder on the insulin levels) topped off with sugar free syrup.

meal 2:
-Pure protein bar

meal 3:
-Myoplex vanilla shake blended with some cinnamon and ice

meal 4:
Went out to dinner and ate:
1/2 order of chicken quesadilias
A large plate of chicken, broccoli, shrimp, and scallops over angelhair pasta in a garlic wine sauce
I just had to bring along a bottle of pure protein to at least try and offset the carbs and fat 

meal 5:
-Protein shake


workout was:
legs and cardio
-15 minutes interval training on the bike
-4 sets leg presses
-3 sets sitting calf machine
-3 sets leg curls
-3 sets leg extensions
-20 minutes interval on the eliptical stepper

Leg day is a short one, I probably don't spend as much time as I should on them in the gym, but I'm also pretty active outside the gym, play hockey, raquetball, so they get their share.

As far as other supplements go, I use CLA, glutamine, and creatine, as well as supplementing my diet with additional fiber when needed.

Any comments or suggestions on my first try here?


----------



## Baumer (Jun 18, 2001)

Sunday was back, abs, and some cardio at the gym

-15 minutes on the bike
-4 sets lat pull-downs
-3 sets t-bar rows
-3 sets lawnmower pulls
-3 sets pulldown machine
-3 sets seated v-bar rows
-3 sets hanging leg raises
-3 sets incline crunches
-3 sets crunches
-20 minuts eliptical stepper

meals

meal 1:
-protein shake
-3 eggbeaters scrambled
-1 1/2 packets quaker cinnamon roll flavored oatmeal  

meal 2:
-strawberry myoplex

meal 3:
-tuna salad made with fat free ranch dressing and celery on wheat bread sandwhich
-portion of left over chicken with veggie kabobs

meal 4:
-meatloaf made with lean ground turkey, celery, onions, eggbeaters, breadcrumbs, ketchup
-1/2 sweet potato
-1/2 ear of corn on the cob
-small salad

meal 5:
-protein shake


----------



## Baumer (Jun 18, 2001)

monday was an off day from the gym, a much needed rest

meals

meal 1:
-protein shake
-3 scrambled eggbeaters
-1 1/2 packets bannana bread flavor quaker oatmeal
-1 blueberry muffin made with carbolite high protein, 0 carb mix

meal 2:
-dannon non-fat lemon flavored yogurt
-leftover turkey meatloaf

meal 3:
-tuna salad sandwhich on wheat bread
-mixture of cauliflower, broccoli, and some sweet potato

meal 4:
-vanilla myoplex

meal 5:
-4 chicken fajitas, on fat free tortilla shells, cooked with a little spray pam, with veggies, salsa, fat free cheddar, low fat mexican cheese

meal 6:
-protein powder


----------



## Baumer (Jun 20, 2001)

Tues. was chest, tris, and abs

-4 sets dumbell bench presses
-3 sets incl. dumb. presses
-3 sets decl. dumb. presses
-3 sets incl. dumb. flyes
-3 sets tri. pushdowns
-3 sets nosebreakers
-3 sets weighted tri. dips
-3 sets hanging leg raises
-3 sets decl. crunches
-3 sets crunches

meals:

meal 1:
-protein shake
-3 scrambled eggbeaters
-1 1/2 packets banana bread flavor quaker instant oatmeal
-lo-carb, no fat, hi-protein blueberry muffin

meal 2:
-1 can tuna mixed with no fat, no carb, no cal. ranch dressing
-1 dannon no fat yogurt

meal 2:
-pure protein bar s'mores flavor
-1 fresh pear

meal 3:
-strawberry myoplex

meal 4:
-2 1/2 belgian waffles made with carbolite no carb, no fat, hi protein bake mix. with sliced bananas and non-dairy, no sugar added choc. chips
-1/2 sweet potato

meal 5: 
-protein shake


----------



## EarWax (Jun 20, 2001)

Wow, lots of sets.  You sure have lots of energy.  Keep up the good work!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Baumer (Jun 22, 2001)

Wednesday was an off day

meals

meal 1:
-protein shake
-3 scrambled eggbeaters
-1 1/2 packets cinnamon flavored quaker oatmeal
-1 blueberry hi-protein, lo carb, lo fat muffin

meal 2:
-can of chicken mixed with fat free miracle whip 
-Dannon fat free yogurt

meal 3:
-tuna mixed with no fat, no cal, no carb ranch dressing on lite wheat bread
-broccoli, cauliflower, and sweet potato

meal 4:
-vanilla myoplex

meal 5: 
-lean ground turkey mixed with fat free pasta sauce over whole wheat shells and lo-carb, hi protein shells
-salad

meal 6:
-protein shake


----------



## Baumer (Jun 22, 2001)

Thursday was bi's, shoulders, and abs

-4 sets standing pully curls
-3 sets preacher curls
-3 sets incline dumbell curls
-2 sets hammer curls
-3 sets dumb. military presses
-3 sets dumb. lateral raises
-3 sets dumb. seated raises, rear delts
-3 sets dumb. shrugs
-3 sets upright rows
-3 sets hang. leg raises
-3 sets incl. crunches
-3 sets crunches

meals

meal 1:
-protein shake
-1 1/2 packets quaker instant oatmeal
-3 scrambled eggbeaters
-1 lo-fat, lo-carb, hi protein blueberry muffin

meal 2:
-can of chicken mixed with fat free miracle whip
-fat free dannon yogurt
-1 hard boiled egg

meal 3:
-tuna mixed with no carb, no cal, no fat ranch dressing on lite wheat bread
-broccoli, cauliflower, and sweet potato

meal 4:
-strawberry myoplex

meal 5:
-3 grilled kabobs with summer squash, mushrooms, peppers, chicken, and shrimp
-salad

meal 6:
-protein shake


----------



## Baumer (Jun 22, 2001)

Friday was legs and cardio

-15 minutes bike
-4 sets leg presses
-3 sets seated calf machine
-3 sets leg curls
-3 sets leg extensions
-20 minutes eliptical stepper

meals

meal 1:
-1 1/2 packets quaker instant oatmeal cinnamon roll flavor
-protein shake
-3 scrambled eggbeaters
-1 lo fat, lo carb, hi protein choc. chip muffin

meal 2:
-can of chicken mixed with fat free miracle whip
-fat free dannon yogurt, vanilla flavor
-1 hard boiled egg

meal 3:
-tuna mixed with no fat, no carb, no cal ranch dressing on lite wheat bread
-broccoli, cauliflower, sweet potato

meal 4:
-choc. myoplex

meal 5:
-2 lean ground turkey burgers on lite wheat hamburger rolls with fat free shredded cheddar cheese
-salad

meal 6:
-protein shake

Anyone have any comments on my diet or training so far?


----------



## EarWax (Jun 22, 2001)

I think it is a great diet but a little to many shakes for my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  How do you feel about your diet?  Is it working for you?

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Baumer (Jun 23, 2001)

My diet seems to be working quite well, when I first started dieting and working out more strict like this, about 10 weeks ago, I was really crazy about my diet, watching and counting everything, with no "cheat" day or meal.  I dropped calories and carbs too fast and lost too much weight fast, now I'm trying to slowly gain lean weight back.  I'm getting a little smoother, but it's worth it, I was down to about 6% bodyfat, but was miserable.


----------



## Baumer (Jun 23, 2001)

Saturday was an off day

meals (cheat day)

meal 1:
-stack of pancakes made with carbolite no carb, no fat, hi protein chocolate bake mix with bannanas and non dairy choc. chips added with lo cal, sugar free syrup
-protein shake

meal 2:
-strawberry myoplex blended thick with ice and a little bannana extract
-1 lo carb, lo fat, hi protein choc. chip muffin

meal 3:
-pure protein bar, s'mores flavor

meal 4:
-went out for chinese food, absolutely stuffed myself with all bad things, fried apps., lo mein, you name it!
-extreme protein drink, that I brought along with me

meal 5:
-protein shake


----------



## Baumer (Jun 24, 2001)

Sunday was back, abs, and some cardio at the gym
-15 minutes on the bike
-4 sets lat pull-downs
-3 sets t-bar rows
-3 sets lawnmower pulls
-3 sets pulldown machine
-3 sets seated v-bar rows
-3 sets hanging leg raises
-3 sets incline crunches
-3 sets crunches
-20 minuts eliptical stepper

Meals

Meal 1:
-Protein shake
-3 scrambled eggbeaters
-1 1/2 packets quaker instant oatmeal, cinn. roll flavored
-1 lo carb, lo fat, hi protein muffin

Meal 2:
-myoplex vanilla shake

Meal 3:
-tuna mixed with no cal, no carb, no fat ranch dressing and celery on lite wheat bread
-1 lo carb, lo fat, hi protein muffin

Meal 4:
-marinated grilled chicken
-1 1/2 ears corn on the cobb
-some stir fried veggies
-salad

Meal 5:
-Protein shake


----------



## Baumer (Jun 27, 2001)

Monday was an off day

Meals

Meal 1:
-protein shake
-3 scrambled eggbeaters
-1 1/2 packets quaker instant oatmeal cinn. bun flavor
-1 lo fat, lo carb, hi protein choc. chip muffin

Meal 2:
-can of chicken mixed with fat free miracle whip
-dannon fat free yogurt, vanilla

Meal 3:
-tuna mixed with fat free, calorie & carb free ranch on lite wheat
-broccoli, cauliflower and rice

Meal 4: 
-vanilla myoplex

Meal 5:
-2 1/2 lo carb, lo fat, hi protein belgian chocolate, choc. chip, bannana waffles

Meal 6:
-protein shake


----------



## Baumer (Jun 27, 2001)

Tues. was chest, tris, and abs

-4 sets dumb. bench presses
-3 sets dumb. incl. presses
-3 sets dumb. decl. presses
-3 sets dumb. incl. flys
-3 sets tri pushdowns
-3 sets nosebreakers
-3 sets tri. dips with 2 45lb plates on lap
-3 sets hang. leg raises
-3 sets incl. crunches
-3 sets crunches

Meals

Meal 1:
-protein shake
-3 scrambled eggbeaters
-1 1/2 packets quaker instant oatmeal cinn. bun flavor
-1 lo fat, lo carb, hi protein choc. chip muffin

Meal 2:
-can of chicken mixed with fat free miracle whip
-dannon fat free yogurt, vanilla

Meal 3:
-tuna mixed with fat free, calorie & carb free ranch on lite wheat
-broccoli, cauliflower and rice

Meal 4: 
-chocolate myoplex

Meal 5:
-Big stack of lo carb, lo fat, hi protein, chocolate, choc. chip, bannana pancakes

Meal 6:
-protein shake


----------



## frankm007 (Jul 9, 2001)

where do u get the "lo-fat, lo-carb, hi protein muffins"? brand name, etc... thnx whats ur total daily caloric intake btw, approximatly? ur height and weight (body i can tell is low by the pics, heh)

------------------
Eat burgers and deadlift


----------



## Baumer (Jul 10, 2001)

I make the muffins using a recipe with Carbolite brand bake mix. It's made from soy protein, each scoop has 0 carbs, 0 fat, 96 calories, and 24 grams protein.  I use it also to make waffles, pancakes.  I usually use like 3 1/2 scoops for a batch of waffles or pancakes, so it makes for a high protein, lo-carb meal.

This is their site:
http://www.morico.com/


----------

